# Carved marble artifact?



## Cherokee76 (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife found this in an Etowah tributary last night. It is obviously man made, and seems to roughly carved to be European. Does anyone have any knowledge of this type of object? Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2017)

I can`t tell from the picture (old eyes), but is it a tube or is it solid?


----------



## Cherokee76 (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes sir, it is solid. We were hoping for a pipe stem, but there is no hole.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 27, 2017)

Are you sure that is marble? Could it be ivory?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2017)

Could of been a bottle cap. They where glass at one time. Is it tapered a little bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2017)

Cherokee76 said:


> Yes sir, it is solid. We were hoping for a pipe stem, but there is no hole.





At first glance I was thinking maybe a late Archaic or Woodland tubular pipe. Being solid rules that out.

Hold it in good light and see if it has a crosshatch grain. If it does then it is ivory.


----------



## Cherokee76 (Aug 27, 2017)

All great ideas. Definitely stone - just peeked at it under a dissecting microscope.


----------



## Willjo (Aug 27, 2017)

Old doll leg, you find them all the time around old houses


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 27, 2017)

I believe we have a winner.  

The dolls head & shoulders, forearms, and lower legs were china the rest was fabric.  the fabric was cinched around the groove in the top of the leg.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 27, 2017)

Dang You guys are good..


----------

